# Beginner set?



## Goofball (Aug 16, 2016)

I am new to the hobby and my mom gave me my father's old Varney train set (Union Pacific) with no tracks and a busted up locomotive. Looking to get it all running and it looks as though a guy on Craigslist might have the tracks (not original I know) and other pieces to get me going in the right direction. I have no idea if what he is posting is worth what he is asking, anyone here have any thoughts or suggestions?

http://ventura.craigslist.org/clt/5705395654.html


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

looks like a great way to get started! 

First thing i noticed was not all of the track iis quite -compatible- but with a little modification you CAN connect them. 

AS for the price.... Ehhh.. I might try to talk him down a little, but overall it seems like an okay deal.

I guess my first question would be, What kind of layout are you planning on building? 

Do you want to be able to simply snap the tracks together? Or can you cut and solder rail?

Do you know about flex track? it's sold in 3 foot flexible sections.
- you can get about 75 feet of both track, and the cork roadbed that goes underneath, with some rail joiners and nails for about 140$ shipped.

Are you going to STICK to conventional DC, or do you want DCC? 
I'd say make the switch to dcc and don't look back.



if after cleaning you still cant get anything running, walthers train-line is pretty cheap. Bachmann too.
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/HO-S...m?searching=Y&sort=1&cat=1450&show=180&page=1


----------



## Goofball (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow thanks for the quick and great reply! Sorry it is taking me a bit to respond (I had to look up what DC and DCC were). I guess I would be thinking of starting small and see where it goes from there. I would prefer snapping rails, but I do have a wee bit of soldering experience from a ways back. With DCC I would not be able to use the old locomotive that my mom gave me though would I?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm dubious. Looks like a lot of lower quality incompatible
tracks and other components.

I checked the Los Angeles Craig's list, 'Toys and Games' also
'Collectibles'. There are a number of trains available.

I found one that appears to be a large collection
of top quality tracks with a number of quality turnouts
plus a power supply. It seems a very good value.

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clt/5707429269.html

There are several other HO trains listed as well as
locomotives. You need a loco and should find a good
recently made model for 25.00 to 50.00, DC.

Avoid any locos from before the 90s.

You should be able to buy freight cars for from 2.00
to 10.00 each, passenger cars possibly 15.00 to 20.00,
(usually sold as a train less the loco).

You should find a good quality DC Power Pack for
5.00 to 25.00.

Your Varney cars and many offered used will have
an old style coupler. Many other newer cars and
locos have knuckle couplers a scale version of what
you see on real railroad cars. You'll have to watch
which coupler is on what you want to buy. Hobby
Shops have replacement knuckle couplers which can
be installed on the older cars.

I suggest you go to a hobby Shop and talk to the
people there about what you have and what you
want to do. They could well have what you need
for a good price.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I go with Don's view. Before buying all that for two hundred bucks is a bit steep anyway and looks like a bit of a mishmash . You can do better. I'd say try to decide what you want to do in terms of a layout and buy new track accordingly. The Tyco and Life Like stuff are low end and the track types are not inter compatible. The EZ track with the road bed ties you to their product and geometry. You don't need three or more DC controllers and most are now going DCC which will give you more operational interest.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Goofball said:


> I am new to the hobby and my mom gave me my father's old Varney train set (Union Pacific) with no tracks and a busted up locomotive...


The no track thing is easy - pick up some atlas flex. I think you would be quite pleased with it. New track is much less headache than other peoples troubles, especially just starting out.


----------



## Goofball (Aug 16, 2016)

Lots of info to digest! I never thought it was that complicated! I guess I never really thought about it, but it does make sense. 
If I bought a new Bachmann starting set would that be able to run on DCC, or is DCC something you have to buy a separate locomotive that has DCC components already installed on it?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome to the hobby! 

I'm going to jump on the "don't buy" train (if you will pardon the pun). With the exception of the MRC controller, everything there is really low quality stuff. The track is a mix of 3 or more different types, and you will need to get in there with a razor saw to get a lot of it to work together. There is no guarantee that any one type has enough track to put together an acceptable layout.

If you just want to dabble in the hobby and see if you like it, offer him $50 for the lot and be prepared to junk a lot of it (or turn around and resell it).

If you really think this is something you might want to do longer term, take your $200 to a hobby store and invest in stuff of known quality that comes with a warranty, and you know will work.

None of the locos pictured is DCC ready, so if you decide to convert, you's be looking at major surgery (including soldering wires to pc boards).


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Goofball said:


> Lots of info to digest! I never thought it was that complicated! I guess I never really thought about it, but it does make sense.
> If I bought a new Bachmann starting set would that be able to run on DCC, or is DCC something you have to buy a separate locomotive that has DCC components already installed on it?


New stuff today is sold as either "DCC Ready" or DCC (often with sound). New "DCC ready" locos come with insulated motors and multiple wheel pickup, and adding DCC is usually just a matter of buying a decoder ($25-ish) and plugging it in to the on board circuitry. Most new DCC locos are actually dual mode and will run fine on a DC layout.

The stuff in that craigs list listing is almost certainly NOT DCC ready, and it would be a lot of work to convert them.

Whether a new Bachmann set is DCC or not depends on the marking. If it is DCC, it will be labeled "DCC On Board", otherwise it is DCC Ready. Bachmann's basic DCC system is EZ Command, which isn't a bad system for a solo operator with a small layout. It's major drawback is that it isn't upgradable.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The problem with buying a Bachmann train set is the
track that comes with it. It is generally incompatible
with regular track, turnouts and other accessories and
locks you in to buying their products which can be
more expensive.

The Bachmann trains, however, are now quality
built and dependable. 

Don


----------



## Da&Co (Jan 27, 2016)

Since I'm also new (6 months in) to the hobby and culture of model trains, I'm sympathetic. I would suggest you really study up on the difference between DC and DCC. It's the first big decision, at least it was for me. For a few reasons, including fantastic local support, we went with DCC--and I'm happy we did so, in part because of the ease of expansion. If it were me, I wouldn't start by trying to look for a bargain or a mess of track; I'd start with a more deliberate plan. Give yourself room to grow. Start with the best components you can afford, even if that means starting small. Good luck!


----------



## Goofball (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks again for all the great reply's! Sorry I have not posted back sooner as work and home have kept me busy.

I am going to take everyone's advice and not purchase the mixed lot of equipment. I offered the guy 160.0 for it before I saw the advice of offering 50.0 and he said no, his reply was: "I just added a complete HO train to the lot last month. Sorry, I cannot do it for your price. Regards, Ben" but ohhhh well glad I came here first and asked around..

Since I do not really have a plan, the fact that the Varney train set is not DCC (which I would rather do after reading all the posts), and it would cost a bunch to get it operable anyway, is there any starting DCC set that is within my budget of 260.0? Or since I am not sure that this is something I would actually keep doing, should I go with a cheaper DC system? like this one I found on CL:

http://ventura.craigslist.org/tag/5696511416.html

Once again thanks for all the advice and helping out someone new, I appreciate your time and patience!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You could buy the Bachmann Explorer but you'd soon get tired watching it go round chasing its tail and if you want to add to it you'll be tied to the Bachmann track and geometry. By all means start with DC it'll save you some money. I have to tell you model railroading is not a cheap hobby but it can be done on a budget within certain limitations. I should start off one loco, Bachmann would be good, and some freight stock and a DC controller. Then some flex track and a 2/3/4 turnouts and build a shelf type layout. There are lots of ideas here: http://www.carendt.com/ It will give you a interesting switching layout with hands off operation courtesy of the magnetic knuckle couplers. You can hone your skills, decide if you like it and later move on to a bigger layout. Doable within your budget, you might even be able to go DCC with something like the Bachmann EZ system.


----------



## Da&Co (Jan 27, 2016)

Another obvious thing to do would be to see if there's a store in your area that specializes in model trains. They're few and far between these days, but I lucked out and found a local place--and they were extremely helpful. For the same reason, you might look into local model train clubs and associations; I've found that people in this hobby are almost universally enthusiastic about beginners and quick to offer support. I'd say the only things you don't want to do are: 1) get into some equipment that either frustrates or bores you (as someone else said here); or 2) get into a layout that excites you (!) but is so limited that you need to start over. I'll second the poster who said that it can be expensive, but you also don't want to set yourself up for disappointment or failure.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Goofball said:


> Thanks again for all the great reply's! Sorry I have not posted back sooner as work and home have kept me busy.
> 
> I am going to take everyone's advice and not purchase the mixed lot of equipment. I offered the guy 160.0 for it before I saw the advice of offering 50.0 and he said no, his reply was: "I just added a complete HO train to the lot last month. Sorry, I cannot do it for your price. Regards, Ben" but ohhhh well glad I came here first and asked around..


I can't believe someone named "Ben" is selling that basket of junk! Most of us are great people! THAT Ben either doesn't know what he has or just wants way too much for it. A complete train, of the quality he's showing in the photos, is worth about $10. Don't waste any more time with it.

THIS Ben will advise you to go slow, pick stuff that you need and want, and make this an interest that will last. You really should take a look at flex track as opposed to sectional (with or without the roadbed). It's a little harder to put together, but you can do EXACTLY what you want (within reason, of course) without the restrictions imposed by the limited variety of sectional track pieces.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Goofball said:


> Thanks again for all the great reply's! Sorry I have not posted back sooner as work and home have kept me busy.


No worries. It's a hobby, and it's supposed to be fun. Don't let it become a source of stress. We're a patient lot!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Bachman DCC set and a good starter book*



Goofball said:


> Thanks again for all the great reply's! Sorry I have not posted back sooner as work and home have kept me busy.
> 
> I am going to take everyone's advice and not purchase the mixed lot of equipment. I offered the guy 160.0 for it before I saw the advice of offering 50.0 and he said no, his reply was: "I just added a complete HO train to the lot last month. Sorry, I cannot do it for your price. Regards, Ben" but ohhhh well glad I came here first and asked around..
> 
> ...


Goofball;

Bachman offers an HO set with a basic DCC control station, and two DCC equipped locomotives. DonR would be the man to ask, I believe he has been using one for a long time. I am into N-scale, not HO, so I can't give you more info on that particular set. I can recommend an excellent book to get you started. The title is "Introduction to Model Railroading" It is authored by Jeff Wilson and published by Kalmbach, the same Co. that publishes Model Railroader Magazine. https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/products/books This book explains a lot of different model railroad subjects, including DC and DCC. Layout planning, locomotives, cars, track, benchwork, wiring, structures, and scenery are also covered. It's a great way to get started, and I recommend it highly.

Regards;
Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

